# High Performance CPU Configuration



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello, I require a Quad Core CPU. It will be used as a server / webserver. I will be installing Windows Server 2008 on it. With atleast one Virtual machine running working only as a webserver. We already have one C2Q 6600 based server with 4 GB RAM , and its serving us well. Budget is somewhere around 40K. We want to go with 8 GB RAM. 

I would like to go with Core i7, but I really dont know about its performance. Primary focus is with the CPU/RAM/Motherboard, rest can be anything!

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

I just checked the specs for i7 920 , 2667 MHz, 8MB L3 Cache, and Intel VT. and 
Core 2 Quad Q9550 , 2833 MHz , 2 × 6 MB L2 Cache. 

Which one to go for?

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

Guys .. Pls reply.. I need to order the Components ASAP  Please suggest motherboard


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

Processor: Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.8k
Mobo: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k / Gigabyte EX58-UD5 17.5k
RAM: OCZ 6 (2X3) GB DDR3 1600MHz Gold Edition RAM @ (2750x3)=7.25k

What about these???


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Thanks Krishna, Is there a sub 10K variant in gigabyte?
GIGABYTE EX-58UD is Rs. 12,500 in computerware house bangalore


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2009)

@ charan

hi buddy

Go for core i7 eyes closed and dont even think for opting any processor in lga 775 range.
The *msi *mobo *krishnandu.sarkar *suggested is the cheapest one so go for it. 
There is no sub 10k mobo in lga 1366 based platform so msi is the way to go or else the gigabyte board  @ 12.5k is also solid.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

Well u can go for MSI one.......Its the best buy for X58

Ya u r rite Gigabyte EX58-UD5 will cost u 12.5k approx. Sorry for wrong info.

I wud suggest the MSI one.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 29, 2009)

+1 to the config. i7 920 is much better than q9550 considering your usage pattern. It also supports HT technology (which was lost after the P4 3.0 GHz with HT CPU), so the processor can handle 8 threads simultaneously. 

And MSI X58-Pro E is one of the best boards for Socket 1366, and extremely VFM at its price range !


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Currently waiting for the quote from my vendor. Will checkback after he sends the quote!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 29, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well u can go for MSI one.......Its the best buy for X58
> 
> Ya u r rite Gigabyte EX58-UD5 will cost u 12.5k approx. Sorry for wrong info.
> 
> I wud suggest the MSI one.



are you sure of the price as on lynx site its still showing 17.5k for the aforesaid Main Board.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2009)

I just Got a message from my vendor, he is stating 40K including taxes (Excluding Monitor).

Core i7 920 
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
4GB DDR3 RAM
500GB HDD 
DVD Writer
Cabinet 
KBD/Mouse

Havent got the complete quote yet.. will try to negotiate after seeing the quote. 

Location:Bangalore.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> are you sure of the price as on lynx site its still showing 17.5k for the aforesaid Main Board.



Ya I know the lynx is showing that price. But the street price is 12.5k. Well.........Depends on location.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 30, 2009)

^ok thats fine as myself looking for that board,in next quarter.


----------

